# Ever wonder what grandpa was told



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Back in 1906 (at that time My Grandpa would have been 15) experts would tell him to take the attached food (this is only the food) for a month in the woods for him, his buddy and two guides.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

What is hardtack, why would one need cocoa shells?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Man, those guys were real eaters! 15 lbs of lard, 20 lbs of sugar, 24 lbs of butter, 36 can of milk and cream, 15 lbs of bacon, and 75 lbs of flour; for 4 men for 4 weeks. And this was in addition to what they forraged by fishing and hunting!

And 3 POUNDS of salt! What was their blood pressure?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree that seems like a lot of food stuffs with one possible exception.........coffee. Only 6 pounds for 4 grown men? We go thru that with only 2 of us.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

That may seem like a lot, but I have read that the Lewis and Clark expedition never ran out of booze or ammo.my.02.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Forgot the note from the next page that says after getting off the train to locally purchase three bushels of taters and fifteen pounds of salt pork and 15 dozen of eggs and a half bushel of onions. Think they should have bought more onions.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Don't forget the team of horses and wagon the to carry it in. I find the list a bit excessive.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> Don't forget the team of horses and wagon the to carry it in. I find the list a bit excessive.


Actually is you use the Army Civil War Ration (pound of bread, pound of meat and a pound of vegies/fruit) for a very active person, it doesn't sound all that excessive. A bit light on the meat end and a bit heavy on taters, but ....


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

15 dozen eggs sounds like a lot, until you realize it's six eggs for four guys a day


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

six pounds of coffee gives right at 4 cups per day per person


----------

